# Match UP7 help



## havesignals (Mar 12, 2018)

Installed this amp and a powered sub box this week (JL Audio ACP208LG-W3v3)

Didn't have a laptop to load in the Touring setup so was listening to the demo setup till this aft. JL box made plenty of bass. NOW, with Touring setup the JL box is doing very little- not even sure if anything at all because the underseat speakers are rocking the joint. Switched back to demo setup to verify JL are still working.
I assume it's a matter of tweaking something with the software, can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Apr 13, 2017)

You're missing out on 99% of what the Match Up 7 has to offer if you aren't using the free software tool as well as the free preconfigured sound files as the basis to configure the cars sound stage. Beg, borrow or buy a laptop, visit the Audiotec Fisher website and download the DSP-PC Tool V4 and all 5 of the Sound Setup files, then download the 3 Sound Tuning Magazine articles and use these to become more familiar with the hows and whys of the various adjustments that can be made to the cars sound system. This amp is so versatile that even the stock, OEM speakers will sound their best.


----------

